

Rands in Repose: Up to Nothing - filament
http://www.randsinrepose.com/archives/2009/11/29/up_to_nothing.html

======
wallflower
> Stop and let something else in. It’s a confusing skill

One of my favorite (an independent) book stores is haphazardly "organized".

The opposite of Barnes & Noble:

"Vampire" section:

<http://www.flickr.com/photos/echoman/3883032294/>

This is a little out there but a great story on going with your gut feeling:

[http://daily.finerminds.com/mind/a-finerminds-reader-
article...](http://daily.finerminds.com/mind/a-finerminds-reader-article-
responding-to-your-gut-feelings/)

